# LEM or Cabela's stuffer



## Pool_shark_dc (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm sure it's been around but anyone lean either way and why?  Looking at the 5lb non electric


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

I went with an unbranded one from E-bay.  Comes completely apart for cleaning. I've used it 3 times already with no issues. And at under 50.00 delivered. I appreciated the price.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 25, 2018)

Though, this only holds 2.5 pounds of product.


----------



## Griff 4570 (Mar 25, 2018)

I bought an LEM a few years ago. It's great, just wish I had bought a larger one. Mine is 5 pound model.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 25, 2018)

I have to say good chance LEM makes the 5lb Cabelas stuffer .


----------

